# Lecteur DVD Apple/Extension ATI/Drivers CD-DVD Apple



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2000)

J ai un problème avec mon lecteur DVD et les DVD vidéos,... Lorsque je veux lire certains films, le lecteur DVD me dit que mon CD est très certainement scratché ou invalide,... Bien bo mais il est neuf et fonctionne sur mon DVD de salon,...

Au final quand j ai ce problème je vais voir le contenu de mon DVD,... il contient bien les 2 dossiers indispensables,... mais le dossier VIDEO est vide,... aucun fichiers donc pas etre possible de lire le filmmmm,...

Si je demarre sur un système 8.6,... ca fonctionne j ai eu bo essayé de rammener les drivers du 8.6 sur un sys 9 ca ne fonctionne pas,...

Donc ma question est,... Existe t il une solution a ce problème ? Y a t il un autre driver pour lire les DVD à part celui d'apple ? Une sorte de CDRom tools kit pour lecteur DVD ? Qui me permetterait de voir tous les fichiers ?

Merci

++

Florent


----------



## JackSim (27 Juillet 2000)

Intech CD/DVD SpeedTools  5.1 doit être ce que tu cherches : http://www.IntechUSA.com/ 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2000)

Merci, c est cool, c est ce que je cherchais mais ca change pas mon problème,... Il me faudrait un soft du genre qui fasse les choses de plus bas niveau,... Qui propose un lecteur DVD autre que celui d'Apple à la limite avec de nouvelles extensions DVD et Driver CD DVD,... Je suis sur que mon problème ce situe a ce niveau,...

Pour ceux que ca intéresse je suis tombé la dessus après une recherche sur pommeajour.com :

- DVD Tune Up :  http://www.softarch.com/us/patches/updates.html 

- Une ancienne version du lecteur DVD : http://fred.elma.fr/Soft_DVD/Soft_DVD.html 

- Lecteur DVD de Wired pour leurs cartes : ftp://ftp.wiredinc.com/softwareupdates/Mac/

Je vais tester tout ca ce soir,...

Merci de me tenir au caurant si vous avez une tite idée,...

++

Florent

[Ce message à été édité par Florent (Édité le 27 Juillet 2000).]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2000)

Le lecteur DVD Wired ne fonctionne pas sans une carte Wired.

++

Florent


----------

